# Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht



## Hirokazu (18. Februar 2011)

*Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Hallo, ich hab das Problem, dass sich mein Lüfter vom Netzteil nicht mehr dreht. Heute Mittag ging alles noch, aber jetz ist es 2 Stunden her, das der nicht läuft. 
Brauch mein NT vllt eine gewisse Auslastung/ Temperatur bis der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen? 

Mein Netzteil: Sharkoon RushPower 500 M 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Laufen müßte der Lüfter eigendlich, in den Beschreibungen steht nix von Semi - Passiv. Also so langsam vor sich hin propellern sollte er. Wird das Netzteil schon heiß?


----------



## Hirokazu (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Nein bewegt sich gar nichts, Netzteil wird auch nicht heiß.


----------



## i.neT' (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Ich würde zur Sicherheit Lüfter tauschen oder NT umtauschen, wäre mir zu riskant das mir das ding Pc kaputt macht.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Nicht den Lüfter tauschen, das ist Humbug. Garantie weg, gefährlich ect. Netzteil hat definitiv einen Defekt, der Lüfter muss sich bei diesem NT immer drehen. Tut er das nicht, umtauschen, aber sofort. Auch wenn es augenscheinlich nicht heiß wird, das NT wird nicht umsonst oder aus Spaß aktiv belüftet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Wenn Garantie dann einschicken, Empfelungen bezüglich des Lüftertausches kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wegen der Hochspannung. Mag ja gut gehen, nur hat nicht jeder einen Plan von E Technik


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn du Lüfter tauschst zieh einfach Gummihandschuhe an.

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Wer ist Horst Günter Ludolf???


----------



## Hirokazu (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

OK hab ja noch Garantie drauf. NT ist grad mal bisschen über 2 Monate alt.
Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich - hab das bei Mindfactory bestellt - bekomm ich da nen neues oder wird das repariert? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Poempel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Ich denk mal du bekommst ein Neues... Weiß es aber jetz nich genau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Also bei meinen Klamotten bekam ich bei denen alles vor Ort getauscht. Manche Hersteller können da natürlich abweichen. Einfach per Mail anfragen


----------



## Hirokazu (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Ok werd ich mal machen. Mal noch ne Frage:
Solange ich kein neues NT habe, werd ich mein altes einbauen ... Ja und es ist ein schrott NT ... LC Power 500 Watt  Hatte mich vor nem halben Jahr schon ma kundig gemacht bei euch 
Baue meine GTX 460 dann aus und meine alte ( Geforce 8600 GT ) ein. Dann kann ich wenigstens Modern Warfare 2 zocken^^ Black Ops wird die Krate nicht schaffen^^

Nun zur Frage: Kann ich mit dem NT dieses System betreiben:

Board: Asus M4A87TD EVO
Graka: Geforce 8600 GT
RAM  : 4GB G-Skill Ripjaws
CPU  : AMD Phenom 2 x4 965 BE

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Kaktus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Wenn das NT auf der 12V Schiene zumindest Combined (ganz wichtig) ca 35A hat (unter 32 sollten es nicht sein), kannst du die GTX 460 auch erst mal drinn lassen. Ansonsten reicht das für das System mit 8600GT. LC mag nicht der Hit sein, aber ein bisschen was kann man denen schon zumuten.


----------



## Hirokazu (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Ich hab mal mein altes NT rausgesucht, wäre dann dieses hier: LC-Power LC6550 Super Silent Black 550W ATX 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Poempel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

da geht nur die 8600^^


----------



## Kaktus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Da würde ich sogar die GTX 460 drinn lassen. Sofern du nicht gerade Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig anschmeißt, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Allerdings nur für den Übergang, dauerhaft würde ich das nicht betreiben.


----------



## Hirokazu (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Hört sich ja super an. Ja, lasse die Karte nur vorübergehend mit dem NT laufen. Hoffe, dass das nicht so lange dauert bis ich ein neues NT bekomme. 
Werde damit nur Black Ops online zocken, wird ja dann reichen denk ich.

Danke euch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

Fürs zocken reicht das Netzteil, als Überbrückung reicht das und beim Gaming werden da keine Höchsleistungen abgefordert.


----------



## Hirokazu (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter dreht nicht*

So hab umgebaut. Sharkoon raus - LC Power rein ---> Läuft ohne Probleme bis jetzt^^


----------

